# Sowood Feb 12th



## Seawatch Stud (Feb 8, 2009)

Sam (secret garden) and myself will be judging this show. We hope as many of you as possible can make it up to the beautiful Yorkshire moors to support this great show.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

and a reverse situation,I will be there and bringing Sarah and Naomis mice if they are showing.


----------



## The Village Mousery (Aug 1, 2010)

i'm talking the other half into driving me down to this one


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

Artuntaure said:


> i'm talking the other half into driving me down to this one


might have more time to talk to you,Harrogate is so hectic and demanding that it's hard to relax and enjoy.My oh hassles me to get a move on at the end of a show so I don't get time then either :roll:


----------



## The Village Mousery (Aug 1, 2010)

Harrowgate was a big show lots to see and so many fantastic mice and breeders, i just kept going around the circle of bench's and soaked up as much info and advice as i could. Was a pleasure to meet you sarah  it surprised me how exciting it got at judging i ended up having to go for a walk my heart was going so fast must say i think i'm addicted now lol. i'd of loved to have seen your pearl such a shame they are so rare and i admire your determination on restablishing the variaty.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

I'll bring some to Sowood.I don't think I will have any to show but they should have litters and I can bring a cage to show you.They aren't as light as they should be yet but I'll keep trying.


----------



## The Village Mousery (Aug 1, 2010)

i'm sure they will be fantastic cant wait to see them, i really wont have much at all to show at sowood as i've bred most of my stock ready for manchester show in april but will still be a good day out.


----------



## Rosewood (Oct 7, 2010)

I'm going to try to get there, I will not be showing though, just wandering again. I still don't have maxeys  Where exactly is it being held, is it the community centre/hall again?


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

yes it is.


----------



## The Village Mousery (Aug 1, 2010)

this is on a saturday yeah?


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

yes,it's always a Saturday.


----------



## Rosewood (Oct 7, 2010)

Well, see you all there tomorrow then  I'll be about with my little black bag with the skull and crossbones on it again  bring on the pie and toxic green peas.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

A very nice day and great to chat finally to Kim and Janna.Congrats as ever to Paul Hartley whose mice seem to be catching up with rats for size.So huge they are in a league of their own.


----------



## The Village Mousery (Aug 1, 2010)

his found the missing link between mice and rats hasnt he lol monsters


----------



## george (Aug 24, 2010)

who won!? paul hartley?


----------



## Rosewood (Oct 7, 2010)

It was absolutely brilliant to meet everyone and a fab day out! Sarah I have completely fallen in love with the brindle doe you had out, and your gorgeous little dog  Can't wait for the next show, I'm going to try showing next time around (hopefully) either at the Manchester show, the Swindon show or the next Sowood show, even all three if I can  doubt I can beat you anyone like Paul, but I'll give it a go!


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

Yes Paul Hartley with his monster mouse won.The brindle is very attractive Janna but I'll probably never show her again as if you don't breed from them they balloon into fur covered tennis balls.Bones(the dog)who is permanently plugged into the mains actually snoozed last night,meeting and greeting must be tiring.Look forward to meeting up again.


----------



## Seawatch Stud (Feb 8, 2009)

Now hang on a minute! Paul Hartley won BIS with an u/8 week Cream satin, not a monster. He won best self with a PEW ad doe, also not a monster. The monsters were there alright but they did not win. BOA self was an u/8 week red, no monster but a cracking little mouse. Monsters are good as stud bucks, but simply do not have the type to win in strong competition. Some of the best mice shown yesterday were not monsters at all, but superb examples of their variety. The red, the brindle and the silver grey were all excellent and all shown by Sarah C.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

It was meant as a compliment,some of us are impressed by size.I have nothing like the pale selfs and they are so outstanding when everything is in place.Of course you are right,size doesn't matter ,it has to be the best possible for the variety.I had a successful day with my little gems and was more than happy.I wouldn't have bothered showing the greys,it was David M's article that prompted me,so thanks to him to.Roll on the West Country.


----------



## paulbrv65 (Apr 23, 2009)

Thanks Sarah your compliment is well recived, I love my large pale selfs and a great joy of mine is seeing how big they do grow, I have some at home even bigger but to old to show and not just bucks. I am sure you remember my cream satin buck from Manchester. You to have some gorgeous mice to Sarah, I was really impressed with the silver grey and there was nothing but good comments on your Red. Thanks again Sarah and I look forward to seeing you at my next show.

Paul


----------



## racingmouse (Jan 12, 2011)

I would love to see these larger mice! They sound.....well BIG! I know show mice are usually bigger than your normal fancy mouse, but I`ve never seen one compared to a small rat!


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

Here are two pictures of Paul Hartleys 'Monster' mouse. I will let him explain..


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

Oh Wow... want.

That must be a buck though right? Oh how I love chunky boy heads! hehe


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Wowsers!


----------



## paulbrv65 (Apr 23, 2009)

Thank you Matt for posting my pictures I am going to try and start another thread with these pictures also because I feel it is important to show what size can be achived through selective breeding. This mouse is not perfect in many ways as a show animal but he is a fantastic example of a stud buck. He is large and also very heavy with good bone, and hopefully will breed his new owner many a good mouse.

Paul


----------



## The Village Mousery (Aug 1, 2010)

is this the one for me? i'll saddle him up and ride him home from manchester


----------



## paulbrv65 (Apr 23, 2009)

Yes he is yours Kim and I am sure he will breed you many a good healthy mouse.

Paul


----------



## racingmouse (Jan 12, 2011)

He truly is a magificent stallion is`nt he! Beautiful mouse. x


----------



## cristowe (Feb 13, 2011)

cann anyone tell me where Sowood is? i have never heard of it before. thanks.
By the way that is one handsome mouse !


----------



## cristowe (Feb 13, 2011)

Actually i just googled it, not that far from York. I may pop in to one of these shows, anyone know when the next one is on?


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

the next one is May the 14th before that there is one in Manchester April 2nd.


----------



## cristowe (Feb 13, 2011)

Thanks, I cant do the april one in manchester as im at a cavy show on that day but i will try and get to the may one.x


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

hope you can,it has a very friendly atmosphere and quite a few mousers are also cavy exhibitors.


----------

